# InkSoft Adds Pennant Sportswear Catalog To Online Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The addition of the 2015 Pennant catalog to InkSoft Design Studio gives customers integrated access to Pennant’s men’s and women’s wear, including big and tall offerings and its signature Billboard line.

Pennant Sportswear’s premium fleece and performancewear offerings are available in styles ranging from camo fleece hoodies to shorts, warmups, and carbon T-shirts. Eight new Billboard offerings in more than 60 color combinations include billboard, backboard, surfboard, whiteboard, and camo crews, as well as short-sleeve and youth styles. 

The fashionable and functional women’s collection allows customers to select team shorts, regular and sparkle dorm pants and sparkle fleece hoodies and V-neck shirts, as well as youth sparkle T-shirts and dorm pants.

Contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

